# Malawi 40 gal. long (Lethrinops exclusive), 29 gal. planted



## ajbry (Jul 3, 2007)

Some updated photos of my two tanks...

First is the 40 gal. long - a Lethrinops species tank. Current inhabitants are a Lethrinops sp. 'Green Chest' (the large male, wild caught); Lethrinops albus Kande (5 of them, the smallest in the tank); and Lethrinops sp. Nyassae Mbawa (3 of them, a bit bigger than the albus Kande).




























And a quick shot of my 29 gal. South American planted. It's definitely still a work in progress as it has only been setup for approximately 2 weeks and I'm in no rush anyway.










The water is tea-stained via the driftwood and Keta-Peat nuggets to replicate natural conditions. Future inhabitants will most likely be GBRs and cardinal tetras.

Thanks for looking, all input appreciated.


----------



## Marconis (Feb 9, 2007)

I love the simplicity of that 40 gallon. It's so sleek, and the algae on those rocks look sick. Great work.

One thing that really bothers me is that heater though!


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

yeah I was going to say the algea on the rocks look awesome!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

You've got some great looking fish there. I am assuming that you won't be raising fry though, which is a shame given you have some rather uncommon fish.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Lethrinops are awesome - and such a great tank for them. :thumb:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

btw, where did you get the sp. Nyassae Mbawa?


----------



## ajbry (Jul 3, 2007)

My LFS via a special order. Even the guys at the LFS (probably the best in the New England area) were intrigued by the Lethrinops and did some research on their own to find out more.

Thanks for all the comments.


----------

